# Jams, jellies, and preserves



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 12, 2021)

Here is a little something to chew on...


Anyone want to guess the flavor? This is a simple syrup type jam using 3 pieces of fruit, 1.5 cups sugar, and 2 spoons of lemon juice.
I haven't seen any in the store yet...
Will try to make sure the answer is available by Sunday evening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Nature Man (Nov 12, 2021)

Pear?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 12, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Pear?


Not pear. But it is a fruit we eat here in the US. Mostly store bought.


----------



## drycreek (Nov 12, 2021)

Pineapple?


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 13, 2021)

Scuppernog.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 13, 2021)

drycreek said:


> Pineapple?


Not pineapple, although that would be awesome.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 13, 2021)

Herb G. said:


> Scuppernog.


Not scuppernog. I foundered on grape jelly as a child and although I can eat it, it is a chore not a pleasure for me.


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 13, 2021)

Then it has to be muscadine.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 13, 2021)

Herb G. said:


> Then it has to be muscadine.


It is a bit more unusual than that.


----------



## trc65 (Nov 13, 2021)

Pawpaw


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 13, 2021)

No, I wish. The paw-paws didn't produce too well this year.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 13, 2021)

Gooseberry? although you would need more that 3 pieces of those....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 13, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Gooseberry? although you would need more that 3 pieces of those....


You are correct, it would take considerably more than 3 gooseberries unless you were making sugar syrup with a hint of gooseberry flavor. 
No. Not gooseberry. 
Color is fairly accurate. See inside of jar lid to verify. Red sealing strip shows about right

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 15, 2021)

Well, what is it?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 15, 2021)

Sorry, got in real late last night. 
Banana spread

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 15, 2021)

Never heard of it! Wonder if Elvis would like it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 15, 2021)

You mean like this stuff?




__





Banana Butter Pint






shop.mccutcheons.com


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 15, 2021)

Similar, but probably simpler. Just 3 ingredients in my jar...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 15, 2021)

I'm with Mike, never heard of it. Will have to try that. The grandbaby loves bananas so.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 15, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm with Mike, never heard of it. Will have to try that. The grandbaby loves bananas so.....


Very easy fix for aging banana


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 15, 2021)

What? You don't like banana bread?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Nov 15, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Similar, but probably simpler. Just 3 ingredients in my jar...


Bananas, honey & ?


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 16, 2021)

Make a PBB. Peanut butter & banana sammich.
They are good, just make sure not to eat too many of them.
You won't know if you're go, or go too much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 16, 2021)

Rocking RP said:


> Bananas, honey & ?


Equal amounts of bananas (smashed) and sugar, with a spoonful of lemon juice per cup of sugar. Recipes abound on the net. I look for simple. Usually leaves the original flavor intact.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 16, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> What? You don't like banana bread?


Love it. This is easier yet.


----------

